# This woman MUST be sent to prison!!



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

I was just browsing the net when I came across this......(just a warning I found the picture with the article quite distressing but it shows just how evil some people are)

Woman torched sister's bunny | The Sun |News

Its made me feel quite sick, I just cant belive anybody would do this. That woman needs to be sent to prison there is no way she should get away with what she has done. Even after the ordeal the poor thing is living in a dirty cage, I want to adopt him  Im sooo angry the bun is still living at the home this happened to him in, even though he isnt the womans rabbit, it still cant be allowed surley?:mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/92303-bunny-torched-his-hutch.html


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sick sick sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:crying: I would personally like to set her on fire while shes in her prison cell!

"causing unnecessary suffering to a protected animal" i dont quiet understand this line?

the rspca have the power to take the animal away, although its owner must care for it, there are defiantly stale poos on the floor  with so many open and seeping wounds the poor thing should be being kept on vet bed


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Personally i think the poor little mite should be PTS, sorry if this upsets anyone but he may have to have his ear amputated, has horrific injuries and is scared to death of humans (cant blame him) i feel he is suffering being this way! No doubt he is mentally tortured!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

poor poor thing


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They've allowed this rabbit to stay with her sister still, if its not PTS then it should at least be with some thats used to dealing with special needs buns. Poor little thing. What an evil fat ugly b***h.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying:

like an idiot i clicked on the link... :crying:

I havent the words to describe what i would do to that woman, if she can even call herself that. 

This is so upsetting.


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

crofty said:


> They've allowed this rabbit to stay with her sister still, if its not PTS then it should at least be with some thats used to dealing with special needs buns. Poor little thing. What an evil fat ugly b***h.


I completelt agree, I cant quite understand why they have let the poor little guy stay with the sister, what if that biatch that did this to him is still there as well? Its really not right!!:frown2:


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

What an evil cow!!! I can't beleive anyone would wanna do this to a poor little animal!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

lock her up and throw away the key (after throwing a lit torch into her cell) Sick sick sick :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

helebelina said:


> lock her up and throw away the key (after throwing a lit torch into her cell) Sick sick sick :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


i dont think its enough punishment for someone with such a sick and twist mind like that. 
:mad5:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

That poor rabbit!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

God this is awful, brought tears to my eyes the poor little thing! And he is now scared of humans, poor baby, how sad.

How can people be sooo evil and nasty, i just dont get it. 

I want to burn that evil bloody lady...to death!! 

:mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

words cant descibe what she did it is evil and twisted that poor animal .that woman is evil that deserves to be thrown into a cell and have a taste of her own medicine


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

:crying: Poor girl.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my word - what is wrong with some people in this world?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Just showed he OH this, he said that people showed him at work and its awful, we shold set up a facebook page....we hate her...burn her and see how she feels!! She wont be laughing then!! !!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Good idea! I'm in!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

there is a facebook page for her Katey Barber !!Cruel cow should be locked up and the key thrown away!! | Facebook


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> there is a facebook page for her Katey Barber !!Cruel cow should be locked up and the key thrown away!! | Facebook


was just gonna post this on here!! There are two facebook pages for her!!

Here is the other

Katey Barber....... Get this evil fat fuc*g b1tch out of wythenshawe!! | Facebook


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm finding it quite scary people actually want to harm this women.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I'm finding it quite scary people actually want to harm this women.


Its no more than she deserves :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i like that one titled Katey Barber....... Get this evil fat fuc*g b1tch out of wythenshawe!! 

if she has to leave wytheshawe i hope she doesn't end up near me..horrible cow


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I'm finding it quite scary people actually want to harm this women.


I find it horrible that she has done this to the poor defensless bunny!! She deserves a lot doing to her! So many people get away with animal cruelty and its not fair!! And she laughed while she did it!!!!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

But I dont think you need to torch her. Set her alight and hint at possibly beating her in the street(as someone on the facebook group has said)


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> But I dont think you need to torch her. Set her alight and hint at possibly beating her in the street(as someone on the facebook group has said)


I think thats getting off lightly


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I'm finding it quite scary people actually want to harm this women.


I find it quite scary that some people find it funny to do this sort of thing to a poor defenceless rabbit.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

helebelina said:


> I find it quite scary that some people find it funny to do this sort of thing to a poor defenceless rabbit.


Yes me too, if they can do this to an animal and find it funny what does that say about what she'd possibly be capable of doing to another person?

People do it to cats, dogs and rabbits, and get off very lightly considering the pain and suffering they have caused. It is just pure evil.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I'm finding it quite scary people actually want to harm this women.


Good - Id enjoy hurting her. :devil:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a link to this on the Facebook site but thought I'd copy it here too. Please sign this petition to show your support

Petition to: Increasing the sentencing against animal cruelty. | Number10.gov.uk


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

where is this bunny now, is it being properly looked after?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Done :thumbup:
Lets hope it makes a difference


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

Im sorry (well im not really) but that thing that did this to that poor bunny should be torched in the way shedid the bun. She is a vile being and doesnt deserve protecting.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> where is this bunny now, is it being properly looked after?


Still with the owner (her sister)


----------



## Holly Holmes (Mar 6, 2010)

i cant believe someone would do that, then have the cheek to watch it, we should burn her alive!


----------



## Holly Holmes (Mar 6, 2010)

helebelina said:


> There is a link to this on the Facebook site but thought I'd copy it here too. Please sign this petition to show your support
> 
> Petition to: Increasing the sentencing against animal cruelty. | Number10.gov.uk


Signed it


----------



## manic_ragdoll (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I'd never clicked on that now. I find this highly disturbing, I dont know how people can do this to poor innocent animals, how can they be so cruel?


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

frags said:


> Still with the owner (her sister)


Are you kidding?!?!?!?!?:scared: :frown: :thumbdown: :cursing:

:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## BunniesAreFun (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes i think it is really sick, that women should get send to prison :O She should have thought about feelings from rabbits , VERY sad !!.


----------

